# Hexarelin



## Stacked (Oct 1, 2011)

*Hexarelin* is a synthetic hexaptide which has GH-releasing properties. Hexarelin, administered subcutaneously wil produce a dose dependent GH response from the Pituitary.

The advantages of having HGH secreted in larger amounts within the body would be similar to what happens when injectable growth hormone is administered. Effects from GH include increased bone mineral density, increased mitosis and meiosis which leads to more muscle mass, triglyceride hydrolysis which causes prominent fat loss, connective tissue strengthening, and improved skin elasticity.

GH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor One), which by itself has a host of effects similar to GH. Users of IGF-1 typically experience increased strength and muscle mass, as well as a very pronounced fat loss. 

Hence, by injecting Hexarelin, the user will experience all of the effects of both Growth Hormone as well as IGF-1. However, since _Hexarelin_ actually stimulates the body to produce more GH, it may be likely that the eventual shutdown of the body’s natural GH production may be avoided, as is seen with injectable GH. For this reason, many athletes use Hexarelin alone, but others have used it after a Growth Hormone or Insulin-Like Growth Factor one cycle, to “jumpstart” their own natural GH and IGF-1 production.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2012)

MORE INFO ~ this is older info.  FYI


Although relatively new, hexarelin is becoming a popular choice as a performance enhancement drug. hexarelin is currently available from several research companies.
Action
Due to hexarelin's ability to increase secretion of natural Growth Hormone, most of its effects are similar to those of synthetic GH, although to a slightly lesser extent. Effects of its use include: increase in strength, growth of new muscle fibers, increase in the size of already existing muscle fibers, neural protection, joint rejuvenation, protection and healing. Also, the GH receptors in adipose (fat) tissue allow for potential fat reduction with hexarelin use. The increase of circulating GH through hexarelin use causes levels of Insulin-Like Growth Factor (igf-1) to rise in the liver. igf-1 is the prime cause of muscle growth in response to GH stimulation.
There is no appetite boost with hexarelin use (as opposed to Ghrp-6***8217;s extreme appetite increase) due to its inability to drastically increase Ghrelin levels that are responsible for added hunger and quicker gastric emptying.
Technical Data
In studies where hexarelin was injected subcutaneously, Growth Hormone, measured through plasma concentrations, increased significantly and within thirty minutes of injection. GH levels decreased back to normal around four hours post injection (1). The GH increase, has been found to be effective up to 2mg/kg, any further increase in dose was found to be ineffective in causing a GH response (2).
Results showed that hexarelin's effect on GH stimulation tapered between weeks 4 through 16. Separating cycles by 4 week off periods, avoided the negative feedback loop and the next cycle of hexarelin produced the same level of results as the first cycle (3).
User Notes
I used hexarelin awhile back, at a dose of about 200mcg/day, and found it to be very good for healing my injuries, burning a bit of fat, and helped me gain a bit of muscle.
I also have a couple of friends who are powerlifters, and they were able to use hexarelin to heal an old Pec injury and train pain free while on it. My bodybuilder friends (yes, not only do I have friends, but some are actually bodybuilders) have said that 400 mcg/day of hexarelin gave them similar results to low doses of GH (maybe 1-2 iu/day would be a good equivalent).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2012)

Not seeing how its effects are different from GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin... Wonder whats the difference other than of course the amino sequence?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2012)

hex was the first GHRP....it produces the highest amounts of prolactin and cortisol of all the GHRP's.  no hunger like GHRP 6, but you would prolly wana take a DA for prolactin and at least Vit C for cortisol control.  

IMO, hex is outdated.  i wouldnt use it if you gave me 20mg free.  GHRP 2 makws me hungry.  I think a lot of has to do with the fact i dont eat 45-50min pre pin, and wait 35min post to eat.  IDK how much it effects ghrelin but i surely makes me eat way more than normal.


but with the huge pulse you get you metabolize pretty much all of it pretty fast.  Ive been eating like shit while on LR3, GHRP 2, mod GRF (life is getting in the way of BB-ing) and ive lost 3lb, gained 10-20lb on all lifts, sleep is awesome, recovery great too.


i know its working so well cuz my hands are swollen...the GF asked me why they were so big...(shes a nurse)


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanx for the info.


----------

